# Henry Golden Boy (to shoot or not to shoot)



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I recently won a Henry Golden Boy in a gun raffel and was wondering if I should shoot it or not. A few folks I have talked to say don't shoot it, it will be worth lots of money some day. My thought process is why have a firearm you don't intend to shoot. Plus my son will be ready for is first rifle in a year or two and I would love to pass it on to him and let him make a lot of good memories. I gues my question is what wold you do if your were me. And I will not sell it.

v/r

Knutson


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

By the time it's worth "a lot of money" the U.S. will probably have ceased to exist.
Shoot it and let your boy enjoy it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Pretty much any current mainline production firearm today will never be a super collectable item IMO.

There are small runs of specials that might be, but not anything standard.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

It won't make any memories hanging on the wall


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Memorys start the instance you start useing it. That includes the private teaching sessions spent with the son and son with dad. Those can never ever be taken away from either of you till death.
Every time I open up the bottle of Hopps #9 today a flood of memorys of my dad and I spendding time loveing cleaning a gun after a day in the field.

Saving it as an investment is sacrlige, no memorys and maybe not worth much many many years down the road. a missed opertunity of being able to spend quailty time with a son.

 Al


----------

